# Here we go AGAIN!!!



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I have tried for the past 3 weeks with Chulita eating The Hills prescribed z/d Ultra Allergy blah, blah, blah food. But I have an enough and I'm sure Chulita is fed up as well. Her poops are close to diarrhea (sp)...and it's everywhere. I see little poop drops around the house and I'm constantly spraying and wiping the floor. She starts off on her pad but then goes off the pad, onto the bathroom floor and then finally onto my wood floors. She has never done this before she was on this food and I know it's just not going well with her tummy. I mentioned this to the specialist when she went back for her check up and we both agreed to try it for another week and hope that there would be some improvement with her poops. Yesterday I called to say that there was NO IMPROVEMENT and please we must change this food. So now tomorrow morning I'm off to my regular vet to pick up IVD Rabbit and Potato.

Anyone here have their babies on this?? How is working for your furbaby?? 

If she has the same reaction to the IVD I'm putting her right back on her INNOVA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

No advice - sorry to hear Chulita isn't liking her new food. How's her head?? Is her hair growing back?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> No advice - sorry to hear Chulita isn't liking her new food. How's her head?? Is her hair growing back?[/B]





Head is great...making progress on the growth front.







SLOW PROGRESS but progress no less. Soon she will be back in top knot/bow mode.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just ordered the IVD Rabbit and potato online couple of days ago. I should get it in a week I think. I am so nervous about his poop







but I heard this is a really good food and easy to digest too. that's the reason I got it. I called my vet to get it and he said you have to get that from veterinary offices, I said aren't you one?







he said yes but we don't have it








seems like Chulita and Sparkey are always on the same food







don't worry one of these days we'll figure it out. 
Don't forget to report back about her poop condition







so i know what to look forward to.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I just ordered the IVD Rabbit and potato online couple of days ago. I should get it in a week I think. I am so nervous about his poop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY?? YOU DID??? 

Well she has NEVER had a poop issue before or with her tummy being sensetive to any foods. She was on Puppy Innova with NO poop problems, then put her on NB Duck and Potato at 10 months old....no poop problem there either. Then the specialist put her on this Hills Allergy stuff to try and rule out if she has allergies to certain foods and thats when the problems started...with her poops. I tried for 3 weeks but my last straw was yesterday and I'm sure Chulita has had enough. 

How funny..your right..I guess Chulita and Sparkey always seem to be on the same food...LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

IVD is my fav allergy food..i know most dogs do well on it, and they seem to like the rabbit the best


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> IVD is my fav allergy food..i know most dogs do well on it, and they seem to like the rabbit the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good to hear. I really hope this will work out for her and is my FINAL change of food for a while.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chulita


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you cutie is still not feeling well. I hope the new food does the trick.









Melanie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor Chulita,

I am so sorry that she is not feeling well....I hate when they are sick. Teddy just had a thing with diareha too and we found out it was actually his anal glads....I called the vet and she came out (she does house calls) because Teddy just was not himself and my daughter mentioned she thought it might be the glands...turns out it was and the vet emtied them?????? He is better now so I guess that was what was causing the problem with loose stools. I thought he might have a virus. 

It is just so horrible when they are like that because they can't tell us how they feel. 

Poor Teddy though...he is so small that she could not do a rectal and had to express the glands from the outside...we were hoping that it worked because otherwise she would have had to gone into the anus and because he is so small she was worried it would really be painful...

Has your vet checked this with Chulita....could this be the problem for her....















to both of you!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Poor Chulita, first the head now the friggin food. God Dori, when will things calm down for you.
I hope the new food works for you and sweetie Chulita!!

Good/Luck,
Andrea~


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys









She is perfectly healthy otherwise. It's just this particular food is just not going to well with her tummy is all. Hopefully once I switch her over she will be fine.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hopefully the new food will work. I know Lacey gets very embrassed when she has issues with her poop. She will hide behind the toilet and not look at me. It's usually because she has in running down her back side. I tell her it is okay...this is what mommies are for...cleaning up these messes.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is on the IVD venison and potatoes...no problems with the poop.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Paris is on the IVD venison and potatoes...no problems with the poop.[/B]



How long has Paris been on IVD Venison and Potatoes?? 

I started to mix in the IVD Rabbit and Potato with her current food this past Saturday and Chulita picked out all her old food and left all the IVD behind.







Now this is the first time she had EVER done something like this. Everytime I start to switch her over to a new food she ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS does the opposite..she picks out the NEW food and leaves the old in her bowl. I just hope she starts to take a liking to the IVD SOON!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I started to mix in the IVD Rabbit and Potato with her current food this past Saturday and Chulita picked out all her old food and left all the IVD behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh, now I'm worried too that Sparkey wont like it either







. I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231494
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has NEVER done this before when mixing a new food with her current. So I don't know what her deal is.







But eventually she WILL get hungry and have no choice but to eat it. I'm sure she will come around. WORSE case is..that once she is completely switched over to IVD if she is truly stubborn and WON'T eat it AT ALL I can go back to my vets office with the bag and get a FULL REFUND.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231458
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paris has been on the IVD since last October. I have noticed that she will pick out a particular kibble over the other. They are two different colors. One is darker than the other. I'm guessing the meat is the darker one. After she has picked out the darker kibble then she goes for what is left.


----------

